# 04 spec v wheels



## Paulnsx (Jun 8, 2004)

what do you guys think about the stock spec v rims? personally i dont really like them too much. its about the only thing on the car that turns me off. i think the ones on the 02 looked sooo much nicer.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

I think that they are nice stock rims. I would only change to lighter rims if I had the money.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

gliscameria said:


> I think that they are nice stock rims. I would only change to lighter rims if I had the money.


Whats the weight of the 04 wheels? I know the 02-03 wheels weigh like 24-25 lbs. Thats why I got lighter wheels, mine only weigh 16 lbs or so.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

In the mid 20s,I believe 26lbs.

How much did you pay for your 16lb rims? 17s?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What does this have to do with the QR25DE? Next time, look at where you are posting. Moving...


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

i really dislike the 02-03 rims i think my rims look better although im still getting new ones because these are somewhat heavy and one is scratched.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

(ignore this. I'm a dumbass)


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i dont know how anyone could like the 04 wheels over the 02-03, that is y i bought the 03 right when the 04's were coming out, so i would have to save up an extra thousand just for rims


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Personal taste, I guess*

I actually bought the '04 because I liked the rims, bumpers, etc. more than the '03s. Nicer interior, I thought, too. Just a matter of personal taste, I guess.

Oh, and I park next to a new 350Z every day, and his rims are almost identical to mine (except for 5 lugs); I often wonder if he looks at my rims and thinks "Damn, I've got sentra rims on my 350Z."


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

I like 'em -- easy to clean


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

gliscameria said:


> In the mid 20s,I believe 26lbs.
> 
> How much did you pay for your 16lb rims? 17s?


Yeah, they're 17's... I payed 189.99 per wheel.


----------

